# 1080p tv - 720p vs 1080i



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a Vizio 52" 1080P set hooked up to a 722 via HDMI. This is my first HD tv. I was switching back and forth between 1080i and 720p. I can't really tell the difference between HD programing when switching but I have noticed all the menus and text are much much cleaner and crisper in 720p mode. Because of that I have decided to leave it in 720p. Does anyone else notice this when comparing 1080i and 720p? Anything else I should know when deciding on which mode to leave it in?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

rstark18 said:


> I have a Vizio 52" 1080P set hooked up to a 722 via HDMI. This is my first HD tv. I was switching back and forth between 1080i and 720p. I can't really tell the difference between HD programing when switching but I have noticed all the menus and text are much much cleaner and crisper in 720p mode. Because of that I have decided to leave it in 720p. Does anyone else notice this when comparing 1080i and 720p? Anything else I should know when deciding on which mode to leave it in?


It always depends on the Tv and receiver. Make sure you try looking at a 720p channel (ABC, espns, etc) when trying viewing at 720P and a 1080i channel when viewing at 1080i. For each also try viewing in the other mode. Then make your own decision. It may also help to try viewing OTA HD channels.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

rstark18 said:


> I have a Vizio 52" 1080P set hooked up to a 722 via HDMI. This is my first HD tv. I was switching back and forth between 1080i and 720p. I can't really tell the difference between HD programing when switching but I have noticed all the menus and text are much much cleaner and crisper in 720p mode. Because of that I have decided to leave it in 720p. Does anyone else notice this when comparing 1080i and 720p? Anything else I should know when deciding on which mode to leave it in?


Remember....menus and text are being generated INSIDE your 722...they are not "broadcast"...so they are not indicative of what a "real" 1080i and 720p signal are.
It may be that they are generated at a very low (480?) resolution, then bumped up to whatever you've set the output for....which would mean that a 1080 output could indeed look worse than a 720 one. 
On broadcast signals, 1080 signals contain nearly twice the static resolution of 720...so on channels like Discovery HD you should (if you're sitting close enough) be able to see a marked difference in visual detail.
To me that's more important than the quality of the menus and guides, so I'd leave it at a 1080i output for max PICTURE resolution.
Welcome to the club!


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

On my 1080p, I set it at 1080i.

I don't notice any difference in menu text, or text in the programing guide. In fact, I think those menus are all done in 480i and then just stretched depending on how big you set your resolution. If dish made the menus each in a different resolution, the 1080i menus would we VERY clear and SHARP, and not have those bleary artifacts around the letters.

I still don't see why dish just doesn't add an option to output full 1800p for those of us that have 1080p tvs?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

sdschramm said:


> On my 1080p, I set it at 1080i.
> 
> I don't notice any difference in menu text, or text in the programing guide. In fact, I think those menus are all done in 480i and then just stretched depending on how big you set your resolution. If dish made the menus each in a different resolution, the 1080i menus would we VERY clear and SHARP, and not have those bleary artifacts around the letters.
> 
> I still don't see why dish just doesn't add an option to output full 1800p for those of us that have 1080p tvs?


I believe to output 1080p would require a different chipset than Dish currently uses. Your display has to accept 1080i or 720P anyway so if Dish had the capability the display may likely do a better job.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

sdschramm said:


> I don't notice any difference in menu text, or text in the programing guide.
> 
> the 1080i menus would we VERY clear and SHARP, and not have those bleary artifacts around the letters.


I'm wondering why I'm seeing such a HUGE difference in the program guide/ menus/ text between the two resolutions. The 1080i text looks very soft with artifacts but the 720p looks super sharp and perfect in every way. Even the color detail is different between the resolutions.


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

rstark18 said:


> I'm wondering why I'm seeing such a HUGE difference in the program guide/ menus/ text between the two resolutions. The 1080i text looks very soft with artifacts but the 720p looks super sharp and perfect in every way. Even the color detail is different between the resolutions.


This might blow your mind but I have the opposite situation, my guide menu's look much better set at 1080I vs 720P ...VIP 622 sending through HDMI to a SONY 40"LCD BRAVIA 2400

Murray


----------

